# I need help with names



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

I have named the Sable puppy girl Enya, but I need 2 more female names and I'm between:

Ebby, Ella, Eden and Eowyn

For the boys, the ones that are for sure are:

Evo, Euro, Eli, Ex and Eddie

But I need 2 more and I'm between:

Enos, Emron, Ethan and Elrond


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I absolutely love the name Eden, I think that is gorgeous along with the name Enya. They sound great together. I also like Eowyn.:wub:

I like Enos and Ethan best out of the choices for a boy, I also like the name you chose, Evo.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

I don't care for "people" names at all....

Errow, Eros, Endo and Esko would be males I would think of 

Elite, Ember, Endy, Enni - some alternative females....

Lee


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

LaRen616 said:


> I absolutely love the name Eden, I think that is gorgeous along with the name Enya. They sound great together.


I agree, I think they go great together.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

wolfstraum said:


> Ember


I love this name. I used to know someone with a dog with this name, it's beautiful. 

Carolina, I think Enya, Eden and Ember sound even better together. :wub:


----------



## TitonsDad (Nov 9, 2009)

I vote for... Erich for one of the boy's names. 

It's German and well, awesome! :rofl:


----------



## Marytess (Oct 25, 2010)

my vote goes to:

*Eden *and *Ethan :wub:*


----------



## Jelpy (Nov 8, 2009)

Are any of the puppies quiet, introspective and bi or solid blacks? If so you could name one "Emo" 

Jelpy and the Mesquite Mafia


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

They are NOT quiet :rofl: but we do have one bicolor girl.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

I like Ebby and Eden. I used to listen to a female Celtic singer named Emer. I like Enron and Enos


----------



## Jelpy (Nov 8, 2009)

To steal liberally from Cute overload:

"Emo pup is going to put on his skinny jeans and practice guitar in the garage.
Emo pup doesn't care if you fascists understand his art. 
Emo pup is destined to walk alone and cold thru the chill fog of existance.
Life is hard for Emo Pup." 

Jelpy the mesquite mafia


----------



## Holmeshx2 (Apr 25, 2010)

[email protected] the Emo pup. I don't care for Emron or Elrond sound too much like Enron and well we all know how that all worked out not sure I'd like a money pit/distaster for a pup lol. Not to mention always repeating it.


----------



## GSD_Xander (Nov 27, 2010)

I voted for Ella (choosing from one of the girl names was tough!) and Ethan for a boy. Initially I liked Emron but when I said it out loud, and I may be mispronouncing it, it sounded a little like Enron.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Thank you all, I've decided on Eden and Ella for the 2 girls.  And Enos for one of the boys. Still unsure about Ethan, although I LOVE the name, I'm also one of those people that don't like using people's names for dogs. We'll see. :shrug:


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

GSDBESTK9 said:


> Thank you all, I've decided on Eden and Ella for the 2 girls.  And Enos for one of the boys. Still unsure about Ethan, although I LOVE the name, I'm also one of those people that don't like using people's names for dogs. We'll see. :shrug:


What about Epic, Edge, Equinox or Eragon for a boy?


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Hmmm, I like Edge.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Encore, Enoch, Erebus, Eros, Ever or Enzo


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

I like Edge too....I think it was on my "E" list actually...


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

I like Edge too-also like Echo Epic


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

I like Echo too, but there were 2 in Evi's litter.. Echo and Eko (per owners' request). Enough Echos


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

Ok -this might seem a little off topic-but last night at work the microwave died so my co-worker who love to entertain us with his stories went out and bought one-he bought an Emerson-kinda like the name-Hope you go through the alphabet quick kinda like name threads


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Oh yeah, Edge is good


----------

